# Front Bearing on 2006 Altima



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys I got a grinding sound in front end on my 06 Altima. I think it may be the bearings. I jacked up the front end and tried to wiggle both tires and seem fine to me but you can here it inside the car when driving down the road or with it jacked up with tires spinning when accelerated. The faster you go it gets faster and louder then let off the gas and it gets slower with the car speed. The best I can describe is maybe putting a card in a fan sound or bicycle spoke. Anyone had any similar problem or sound? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be a wheel bearing. I usually equate the sound to an old airplane! Bad wheel bearing "roar" typically increases and decreases with speed.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup that would be it. Thanks for the tip thats exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Well it was the front right bearing. Got it fixed yesterday. Its all good now. Thanks!


----------



## Bashbrad (Jul 9, 2011)

How much please?! I have the same issue with my '08


----------

